# Eastmoor Reformitory School, Leeds- Sep 08



## mexico75 (Oct 5, 2008)

Eastmoor community home, previously known as Eastmoor approved school, before that Eastmoor reformatory. Approved schools and reformatories were what were commonly known as borstals. It was a specialist school & was used to teach you a trade, Building, Carpentry, Engineering etc. There were 60 boys aged between 11 & 17 housed there, 30 to each wing x 2 wings. This building closed in the early 80's and has been unused ever since. Newer parts of the site were used as student accomadation till closing in the 90's.
Visited with Meanwood Monks, Project mayhem and Awwrisp.






The fully enclosed central courtyard,



.





The swimming pool,














Class rooms, think this was the wood shop.









This was in the ground floor kitchen, Very Blair Witch.




The dormatorys,




There were personal possesions and childrens clothes scatered all through the living quarters,









Dormatory corridor




I'm not superstious at all usually, but there was something very wrong with this room Had a really uneasy dark feeling to it,




And finaly the Dentists,


----------



## holymole (Oct 5, 2008)

Spooky stuff dude - I've just watched the film 'Scum' again after about 10 years and this 'borstal' seems to bring it all together in an uncomfortable way............... the dentists chair is especially hair-standing................. great photos that really capture the atmosphere!! - Nice explore


----------



## pdtnc (Oct 5, 2008)

excellent stuff Mex 
I particularly like the colour of the shot with the long bench with what looks like a couple of Pipe Vices on it


----------



## LivingFire (Oct 5, 2008)

Brilliant.

I'm visiting a school that's nearby very soon and this has got me excited about it


----------



## Flinders (Oct 5, 2008)

Really atmospheric!


----------



## smileysal (Oct 5, 2008)

Excellent pics mate, really like these. Quite a few pics here that I haven't seen before. I do like the dentists chair, and always like seeing pics of the swimming pool.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 5, 2008)

Great looking set of buildings. Love the wood shop and lots of interesting things to see throughout. Excellent photos.


----------



## sqwasher (Oct 5, 2008)

Really good pics Mexico75, that shot of the dentists chair is the best i've seen it!  Nice one!


----------



## mexico75 (Jul 31, 2009)

Some shots from a more recent visit,
























Tasty Decor 




Chapel




Guest book





since this visit the dentist chair has been stolen and the place has been set on fire twice​


----------



## cstevens (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice to see the place is still standing, definitely worth a visit by the looks of things.


----------



## Esposa (Jul 31, 2009)

It might not be worth a visit now, just after we went the last time it was in the paper it had been set on fire. Not sure of the damage as we haven't been back since...the dentist chair has been stolen too


----------



## Apopcalyptic (Jul 31, 2009)

I went with Stag over the last month. There's still LOTS to see. The area set on fire was the kitchen - Not too much damage has been done, just a couple of rooms burned. Still all good upstairs too 

Somehow we managed to miss the pool though


----------



## pricejs (Jul 31, 2009)

Really excellent photographs. It's good that you visited before the vandals did too much damage.


----------



## jonney (Jul 31, 2009)

great photos guys looks like a great place. Good to now the fire didn't damage all of the building


----------



## paul redfearn (Feb 13, 2010)

you would not say that if you lived their i did it was the British version of a German camp


----------



## paul redfearn (Feb 13, 2010)

*eastmore community school i was there*

when i see your pictures i see ghosts of the past, i lived their the place was full of children it was not what you made it out to be the children would swim naked in the pool while staff looked on.
sometimes the male staff would also swim naked with 20 0r 30 boys they would have you diving for cooper coins.
you would then get out of the pool and you would get a shower while being watched then you would line up and be inspected by the staff.
this place was not the fun place you seem to think it was i worked 40 hours a week as a slave for £4.50 a week this was a modern day work house and slavery filled with cruelty and abuse of many children.
i ran away on many occasions and so did others but no government run building ever reported you missing only to the police you was never reported in the paper as they were afraid of a public inquiry as to why so many children was running away to live on the streets.
so i ask you not to make this place look or sound to be nothing more than a place that should have been pulled down years ago and Leeds council made to pay for the misery inflicted upon so many young people


----------



## klempner69 (Feb 13, 2010)

No one is glorifying what went on here,all they are doing is commenting on some photographs..I am sure similar bad times occurred in many of the asylums featured here too but we dont want to get heavily into that side of things ok..this forum is about dereliction and dereliction only.


----------



## Boxfresh2010 (Feb 14, 2010)

*Where ?*



sqwasher said:


> Really good pics Mexico75, that shot of the dentists chair is the best i've seen it!  Nice one!



Hello guys, Would you tell me where this place is , it's clear it's in leeds but could you give me an address please


----------



## krela (Feb 14, 2010)

Boxfresh2010 said:


> Hello guys, Would you tell me where this place is , it's clear it's in leeds but could you give me an address please



No we couldn't. Read the forum rules.


----------

